# Weight loss - your thoughts?



## Blaze163 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lali ho!

As you may know, I've taken the plunge recently and invested in a gym membership. The reason is simple, years of stress and crap food have left me with more stomachs than any man is entitled to, so I resolved to trade them in for store credit with God in the form of a few more years without a cheese-induced heart attack. What disturbs me though is how many empty machines there are at my gym every day. I see some real colossi waddling around the city with that walk that only feels right when accompanied by a tuba, yet I never see them in there despite them being in much more dire need of the treadmill than me. I'm in that 'chunky, better get this looked at' phase of fat instead of the 'could body double for the boulder in Raiders of the Lost Ark' phase.  It's not all that expensive to join my gym. £25 a month gets me unlimited access to two full gyms, both swimming pools, all the classes are free except any run by outside contractors like the karate classes, my own personal trainer and a complete work-up and exercise plan drawn up and checked every few weeks to make sure I'm doing well. Seems like a bargain to me.

I'm not saying losing weight is easy and that it's for everyone. For a start, healthy food is disturbingly more expensive than anything with flavour. Vegetables are concrete proof that even God has no fucking imagination some days. Thousands of different vegetables, none of them taste of anything. I reckon he used all his original thoughts making bacon and was just winging it when he made potatoes. Then he realised he'd fucked up by making the boring stuff healthy and hid them in the ground hoping we wouldn't notice. Kind of like when he made Justin Bieber, realized that he should never create while high as a kite, and hid him in some backwater town in Canada hoping nobody would notice.

But it seems to me that people who openly acknowledge that they need to lose a few pounds, which let's be honest is probably the a pretty high percentage of people, is relatively low. So what are your thoughts? Do you think you need to shed a few pounds? Do you go to a gym or get any regular exercise (masturbation does not count), and if so what do you do to keep fit? Do you eat healthy food or have you developed a stomach that could be painted grey and go cosplaying as the Death Star? Are you prepared to sacrifice the one true gift that is bacon if it means you won't die in your thirties?

So, thoughts? Opinions? Meme pictures (can't expect everyone to have original thoughts)?


----------



## Deboog (Jun 5, 2015)

You know going to a gym doesn't equal weight loss, actually getting exercise equals weight loss. I have never been to a gym, but I am pretty skinny and I get exercise walking a mile every day to get around campus and practicing ultimate frisbee twice a week. I guess I'm lucky, because I've never loved the taste of red meat, so I eat a lot of fruit and bread and dairy products. Also tbh I probably have a digestive system that doesn't gain much weight. =P I have friends who weigh more than me, or aren't as athletic, and many of them go to the gym, but for some reason whenever we go hiking to do athletic stuff together I have more stamina than them. It makes me wonder what they do there... I've always thought everyday physical activity is better than gym training, because it makes the parts of our bodies related to everyday tasks stronger. Like being able to run a couple miles comes in handy very often when I'm late, but being able to lift a 100 pound weight over my head is rarely ever useful. I guess my point is if you see someone and think they should go to the gym, 1) they may still be physically fit in their own way and 2) maybe they are trying to lose weight in ways outside of a gym.


----------



## Arras (Jun 5, 2015)

In addition to what Deboog said, many people simply do not give a shit, can't be bothered, or feel they won't be able to change it anyway.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 5, 2015)

Not saying going to the gym is the only way to lose weight, I go for a run most mornings and I walk all the time. I just feel the gym helps me to maintain focus. It's not for everyone and some people flat out don't need it (my wife inhales ice cream and midget gems like she's Kirby, not an ounce of fat on the girl, she defies logic) but in my personal situation it's the better choice. It gives me a focus I'd lose otherwise, gets me better support and better facilities (unlimited access to the pool is a huge bonus). To each their own, I guess. I know a lot of people just don't give a damn. My 'father' is diabetic and yet he still eats crap, gets no exercise, eats multiple tubs of Pringles a day, and yet wonders why his diabetes is always a problem.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 5, 2015)

I want to lose weight, but it's pretty hard to change your habits after you've spent the majority of your life sitting at a computer all day like I have, pretty much just came home, grabbed a snack, and shut myself into my room to play Runescape or Maplestory or whatever I was into at the time, since first grade. I don't really have any motivation left for anything anymore, and when I do, It's usually just for short periods of time. Every once in a while I may decide to do some pushups or situps, maybe join my friends once in a while to lift weights and jog, but after a while I just get tired of that too and stop. Rather than just weight loss, this is how I feel about everything in general, whether it be school or games or whatever, so I'm sure I have some other underlying issues besides this, but I guess I just don't really care as much anymore in general.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2015)

Stop eating sweets n snacks etc.
Also, walk more.

I'm thin as a stick, only food I eat is a bit of breakfast and dinner.
Loads of pineapple n fruits lol.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 6, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Stop eating sweets n snacks etc.
> Also, walk more.
> 
> I'm thin as a stick, only food I eat is a bit of breakfast and dinner.
> Loads of pineapple n fruits lol.


Yeah I think eating the right foods in important. You said that vegetables don't taste like anything, well I fricken love kale. Also when I'm hungry I go to the fridge, and snap off half a carrot, or walk over to the fruit bowl and snarf down a banana. If you can find a plant you like, and get addicted to it, I think it goes a long way.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 6, 2015)

I have an exercise bike to burn excess calories. I'm currently unemployed and I know from experience that extended periods of inactivity will cause me to gain weight. The last time I had to lose around 20lbs to get back in the 'healthy weight' BMI rating. My youthful speedy metabolism is naught but a memory.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jun 6, 2015)

I lost a bunch of weight last year and it was pretty easy.....well easy for me. This may be dangerous for some, so talk to a doctor before you do what im about to say.

1) Drink 1 to 2 gallons of water a day......everyday.
2) Walk at least 8 miles a day....everyday(I made fun for myself by mapping a place I like 4 miles away and then walking back, sometimes with a different route)
3) Fasting. Dont eat anything for 48 hours. Do nothing but drink water. Break teh fast by eating a banana, an apple, some raspberries or blueberries. You should also do your walking.

I went from 203 to 154 in 3 months.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2015)

All I can say is if you think healthy food and vegetables taste bad or of nothing then you probably want to start this by learning to cook rather than the folly contemplating the huge perks (that 95% of their clients will never use) of gym membership.

Also what is with this God squad stuff? You get a revelation in a near death experience or something?


----------



## Issac (Jun 6, 2015)

Banana is a fruit that contains a LOT of sugar though, so don't eat too much of that one thinking it'll be healthy 

But one thing that's quite easy to quit and makes wonders on your weight is Soda (Pop, Coke, whatever you call it). And don't change it to Juice or something (many fruit drinks have a lot of sugar), but water. If you want to feel bubbles, sparkling water is great. 

Exercising is great, as long as you mind your food habits as well. It's easy to work out and feel that you "deserve" some junk food... you don't. 

What it all boils down to in the end is: Spending more energy than you get from food. Just by living you burn calories, thinking (homework or puzzles) makes you burn a little extra, working out burns a lot! Eating smaller servings of food is a good first step (along with working out). 

This got really fragmented, but I have a killer headache right now.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 6, 2015)

There's a limit to eating the junk, control it, but let the others kick in more; 70% of your weight loss program you developed for yourself needs to be fully exercising, while the rest is 30% in your diet.


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 6, 2015)

I had my tonsils out at 14, and lost 45 pounds. Before: 210 lbs After: 165 lbs


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 6, 2015)

Last year at this time, I was 275 lbs and completely fucking miserable, and now I'm down to 160 without any bullshit surgery or drugs, minus caffeine. Diet is the most important part; I eat once a day, but it's a huge meal with anywhere from 1500-1800 calories. Lately I haven't even been working out and I'm still dropping a bit of weight and at the very least maintaining, so while working out will help tremendously, you have to calorie count and eat tons of protein. Also, protein shakes are your friend; get the stuff that has 30g per scoop, and make sure it doesn't have creatine in it as it's much better to use creatine separately, especially since people respond to different forms of it in different ways.

I give myself 1-2 pigout days per month, but generally speaking I'm on a very strict diet and much of my intake is meat, but I mix things like salads in as well because fiber fills you up. Another trick is to buy some Metamucil(psyllium fiber powder) and take 1 tsp of it right before you eat your largest meal(I only eat once, but I don't know anyone else that uses my method) with 3 8oz glasses of water. You'll get full much faster. Caffeine helps too, but don't overdo it.(I drink too much coffee)

*EDIT:* One thing that really pisses me off is when people say they're fat for genetic reasons. I actually do have a slow metabolism and gain weight much faster than most people, but with proper diet/discipline, you WILL lose weight.[/rant]


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2015)

Eating right, getting the right portion sizes, and exercise equate to losing weight; pretty much, burning more calories than you consume. Something I really should do as I'm overweight, but not necessarily obese, I should weigh about 85 kg max, if that. The extra weight around your waistline puts extra stress on your organs and so on.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I lost a bunch of weight last year and it was pretty easy.....well easy for me. This may be dangerous for some, so talk to a doctor before you do what im about to say.
> 
> 1) Drink 1 to 2 gallons of water a day......everyday.
> 2) Walk at least 8 miles a day....everyday(I made fun for myself by mapping a place I like 4 miles away and then walking back, sometimes with a different route)
> ...



Congratulations on being tough and disciplined enough to pull that shit off, but that sounds like a rather dangerous way to lose weight. With a low calorie diet, the first month or 2 will be a huge pain in the ass because you'll be eating less than you're used to, but after a a month or 2 your body will adapt to your new diet and it will feel much more natural to eat less. Cut things like sugar, bread, chips(carbs in general), cheese etc completely out of your diet or at least minimize them. If you're not into meat, drink lots of protein shakes as protein keeps you full for a long time, and the metamucil trick really does work on days when I feel like pigging out.

Are you an athlete who was cutting weight or something?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Congratulations on being tough and disciplined enough to pull that shit off, but that sounds like a rather dangerous way to lose weight. With a low calorie diet, the first month or 2 will be a huge pain in the ass because you'll be eating less than you're used to, but after a a month or 2 your body will adapt to your new diet and it will feel much more natural to eat less. Cut things like sugar, bread, chips(carbs in general), cheese etc completely out of your diet or at least minimize them. If you're not into meat, drink lots of protein shakes as protein keeps you full for a long time, and the metamucil trick really does work on days when I feel like pigging out.
> 
> Are you an athlete who was cutting weight or something?



Nope. Just an average guy. I just went to weight myself one day at a supermarket and I saw I was 200 lbs and wanted to get rid of it fast. I thought it was fun to be honest, and maybe thats why I stuck with it. Fun is very important when you are trying to lose weight, otherwise you are going to look at it as a chore. But I reached a point where I couldnt lose anymore weight, no matter how much I tried.

Oh, and its not like I didnt eat some junk food during this time, but I made sure it was after a fast, or even if I wanted a pizza, I would walk the 3 miles to the shop, eat some pizza, and then walk back. 


Im confident he can do this. Start with a 48 hour water fast. Then when its time to eat.. just eat something normal... a sandwich...not too much... I would say if he can go through the first fast, he may be able to pull it off.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was getting up there too then decided I cant live like that
I mainly practiced portion control and eating healthier (grilled chicken no skin, brown rice) I didnt go into extreme diet mode and still enjoy junk food time to time
Also cut out soda and all suggary drinks, I only drink water now

Since january I have already lost 55lbs without really exercising, going for another 50

And dont starve yourself like someone else mentioned, you body will break down muscle and not fat


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2015)

doing some exercises everyday and eating healthy food does well for me. I am 5.6 and 155lbs, no belly or excessive fat.

I drink a lot of coffee or tea though.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> I had my tonsils out at 14, and lost 45 pounds. Before: 210 lbs After: 165 lbs


Best comment here 

I am not really concerned about weight.
I just need to be able to go my day without my heart sounding crappy.
If it gets bad then I know I am not exercising enough and so I exercise more.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 6, 2015)

What I think about losing weight. Well... If you're overweight try to lose weight, it'll do really good for your health. I am very fat and have high blood pressure, I've been trying to lose weight but I still have a long way ahead of me.

If you're eating too much crap, try eating less junk. You don't have to stop eating candies or fried food, just don't eat them too much too often. Also, try exercising regularly. It's great for your body and helps a lot with stress

Don't be a health nazi. I've seen too many people criticize my eating/drinking habits. It's OK if I actually have a bad habit, but there was some ridiculous cases like: "I've been drinking only water for 2 weeks, the one time I decide to buy a soda my friend gives me a lecture about my bad habits". Trust me, you're not helping anyone acting like this, you're only making people feel bad about themselves, thus being a dick.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 6, 2015)

How about some weight details from everyone?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll not be giving out my exact measurements, suffice to say my body fat index is currently more suitable to some sort of hideous bipedal whale instead of a human being. 

I hit the shops earlier and did my best to buy healthy stuff to help out my weight loss. Chicken, fish, fruit, green stuff that tastes like paper, etc. Bit of steak too but that's fine when it's done on my George Foreman grill, at least according to my gym trainer, I assume he knows what he's talking about. It's unheard of for me to come back from the shops without the bare minimum of pizza, fried chicken, battered fish portions and some form of cheese. I skip all of them these days. The walk is at least a 3 mile round trip so taking that at a reasonable pace without a break was half decent evening exercise. Top that off with a healthy(ish) dinner of steak and spring greens and my day's not been too bad.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 6, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Thousands of different vegetables, none of them taste of anything.


That's so not true, vegetables taste great. Maybe the place from where you're getting them sell no-taste vegetables. Here where i live vegetables taste heavenly but that's probably because i live in a small town surrounded by lots of villages. Villages=Farms. Maybe try to get some vegetables from a Bazaar or some farms, those are gonna taste 100% better than one from the shops.

As for the questions you asked, I'm having problems GETTING weight. My metabolism is fast as shet. And no GYM, but i'm doing some simple exercises daily at home. Was thinking to go to GYM but it seems without proteins i won't get weight nor muscle mass.

Yes, I do eat healthy. I'm eating fast food rarely but candy a lot(not so healthy lol)..... I'm not much of a meat fan myself, the only meat i eat is chicken and fish most of the time. Vegetables and fruits are my life!
And i don't eat pork 

Tips for loosing health: Eat healthy, exercise daily, walk whenever you can. You can go extreme and don't eat sometimes. Don't use Green Coffee beans or any other " you're gonna lose weight with it " products, they won't help. If you change your eating habits and exercise a lot then you're gonna lose weight.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 6, 2015)

If you're having trouble gaining weight, by all means take some of mine. Free to a good home!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 6, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> If you're having trouble gaining weight, by all means take some of mine. Free to a good home!


I would accept that offer if it was possible somehow! lol
My BMI is around 18.5, probably 18.7 right now because i got some weight but yeah, it goes up and down. The lowest i had was 18.2


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 6, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I'll not be giving out my exact measurements, suffice to say my body fat index is currently more suitable to some sort of hideous bipedal whale instead of a human being.



You do something against it, and that's great. Don't be that negative my friend!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 6, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> You do something against it, and that's great. Don't be that negative my friend!



I'm doing something about it now, granted, but I'm ashamed that I ever let it get this far. Years of cheese abuse and eating meals for two people even when nobody else is there...I could blame it on my circumstances like when I was in the hostel, but at the end of the day I allowed it to continue.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 6, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> How about some weight details from everyone?


Was 204lb, got down to 165lb with diet and exercise. Currently 177lb but hoping to lose at least 10lb before going on holiday in August.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jun 6, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> You do something against it, and that's great. Don't be that negative my friend!



What he said. Have some fun with it.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 6, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm doing something about it now, granted, but I'm ashamed that I ever let it get this far. Years of cheese abuse and eating meals for two people even when nobody else is there...I could blame it on my circumstances like when I was in the hostel, but at the end of the day I allowed it to continue.


It's never to late - what counts is, that there is a start.



Depravo said:


> Was 204lb, got down to 165lb with diet and exercise. Currently 177lb but hoping to lose at least 10lb before going on holiday in August.


How tall are you? But wow, you sure did a lot of hard work!

-------------------------------------

For my weight / size details:

I'm 173 cm tall and my weight is 59 kg (about 130 lbs says google). Genes, not more.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 6, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> How tall are you? But wow, you sure did a lot of hard wok!


6ft or 182cm. I was _very _strict with the diet/exercise regime.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jun 6, 2015)

Personally had a little fat on me (basically average) but wanted to be skinnier. During my last year of high school I took weight training and ate the minimum, once a day or every two. (usually I would actually overeat when I got back home late so logically there was no benefit, might as well ate like regular ) When I didn't eat I couldn't lift as much but I didn't care because I figured low calorie intake + calorie burn must be better. Now I'm basically a stick of bone, stopped working to go back to school so I lost my muscle.

Could this stunted my growth? I'm 6"4 with size 13 shoes but I wouldn't mind a few more inches :<


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 7, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Best comment here
> 
> I am not really concerned about weight.
> I just need to be able to go my day without my heart sounding crappy.
> If it gets bad then I know I am not exercising enough and so I exercise more.


Thanks man!


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 7, 2015)

As far as working out goes I'm far too lazy to do regular cardio so when I am working out regularly, I'm hitting the weights pretty hard. It's been about 5 months but I kinda burned myself with my 3-4 hour marathon workouts so when I get back into it, just go easy. Otherwise, it's all diet and being kind of an obsessive weirdo about counting calories while still allowing some pigout days every now and then, but not often.

It took me getting on the scale and seeing that 275 stare back at me to get my ass in gear, so the mental game is obviously the most challenging part. Physically speaking it's not that hard to diet as it sucks for a little while but your body gets used to low calorie intake sooner than you'd think. Also, you WILL plateau(stop losing even if you stick to your plan) every now and then. Stick it out, don't give up and you'll start dropping weight again. My goal is around 150 which is ambitious considering I'm not built like a bird exactly, but that's good and lean. 10 more pounds left, but tbh right now I'm at a really healthy weight. I'm faster, strong and more energetic than I used to be and to an extreme degree too.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jun 7, 2015)

For some reason, every time I think about weight loss I take a few seconds or minutes to look at myself in the mirror, then I get extremely depressed afterwards.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 7, 2015)

Changing what you eat is one of the most crucial parts of losing weight. Quite often I've heard comments that vegetables don't taste good. It might take a while to get used to them, but a large part of making vegetable is making them taste right. Even something simple such as potatoes, carrots and even spinach taste quite different if you make it in salt water compared to plain water. Take some time to check out recipes for simple things. You don't need to make food look like the stuff you see on Michelin restaurant guides. Also if you happen to need some simple things to compensate in your diet, go from animal greases such as butter to vegetable oil (olive oil, etc) or try some kind of mix (50-50 and you won't lose the flavor of butter but still get better oils). 

If you're into losing weight at the gym, skip the protein shakes and stuff. My girlfriend, who has played ringette (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringette for those of you who aren't from the Nordics or Canada) on a national/world cup level, has mentioned quite a few times that you really need to work out quite a bit to actually be able to get anything out of those as the extra protein your body can't use is usually transformed into fat. A simple program will help you focus on what's important. Don't go into muscle building day 1 as you will benefit far more if you can gain endurance. Losing weight will happen at the same time, but remember to eat. Burning fat is one thing, but your body also does need a load of other stuff to function properly 

ps. 75kg/165 lbs and 181cm/~6 feet here.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jun 7, 2015)

Also, there is this technique you can use to get your heart rate going so you can lose some calories, and you can do it anyway you like, just start by running as fast as you can for 30 seconds, then walk for 2 minutes.... then run again as fast as you can go, and walk again.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Also, there is this technique you can use to get your heart rate going so you can lose some calories, and you can do it anyway you like, just start by running as fast as you can for 30 seconds, then walk for 2 minutes.... then run again as fast as you can go, and walk again.


That is crazy tiring though.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to have a somewhat of a fat-ish belly but since I've been on vacay at Portugal and not eating what I eat it's gotten smaller. I must chance that!

I'm a skinny guy but what matters to me is being healthy and eating well. There are some great look and funny guys out there.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jun 7, 2015)

Deboog said:


> That is crazy tiring though.



It is, but some people can jog for miles without stopping... some cant. 30 minutes of this would be a great exercise.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 7, 2015)

I think exercise gets way too much credit for weight loss. Look at how much work you have to actually do to burn any reasonable amount of calories. It takes up an astronomical amount of time, and its extremely unpleasant and boring in my opinion.
Simply eating fewer calories is a far easier option in almost every situation. You don't even have to specifically eat healthier things. Just counting your calories and being aware of what you are eating is usually enough to spur some weight loss. 

For example, if you don't count calories at all, then a chocolate milkshake means nothing to you. It's just a tasty chocolate milkshake. You have some vague idea that its not very good for you, but it wont hurt just this once, right?
On the other hand, just by being aware of how many calories you consume per day, and how many calories that milkshake has in it, suddenly the whole equation changes. Now, its not JUST a milkshake. Now its 800 calories. Now its equivalent to the entire dinner that you had planned for tonight. Now its a lot easier to reconsider drinking that milkshake, and either going with a more sensible option, or just doing without.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 7, 2015)

Zarxrax said:


> I think exercise gets way too much credit for weight loss. Look at how much work you have to actually do to burn any reasonable amount of calories. It takes up an astronomical amount of time, and its extremely unpleasant and boring in my opinion.
> Simply eating fewer calories is a far easier option in almost every situation. You don't even have to specifically eat healthier things. Just counting your calories and being aware of what you are eating is usually enough to spur some weight loss.
> 
> For example, if you don't count calories at all, then a chocolate milkshake means nothing to you. It's just a tasty chocolate milkshake. You have some vague idea that its not very good for you, but it wont hurt just this once, right?
> On the other hand, just by being aware of how many calories you consume per day, and how many calories that milkshake has in it, suddenly the whole equation changes. Now, its not JUST a milkshake. Now its 800 calories. Now its equivalent to the entire dinner that you had planned for tonight. Now its a lot easier to reconsider drinking that milkshake, and either going with a more sensible option, or just doing without.


Well, yes exercise is terribly inefficient at burning calories, but it's good for staying healthy in its own right. Many people die of diabetes, but heart failure is the number one killer in most wealthy countries. Exercise helps keep our hearts active.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Also, there is this technique you can use to get your heart rate going so you can lose some calories, and you can do it anyway you like, just start by running as fast as you can for 30 seconds, then walk for 2 minutes.... then run again as fast as you can go, and walk again.



For the curious this would normally be known as interval training. Opinions are still a bit divided on whether it is that wise an idea, does work though (especially if you do the inverted version) and any immediate harm tends to be that associated with exercise in general.

Anyway I already went. The key for the vast, vast majority of people is still eating proportionally to your activity levels (which you want to be more than zero for various other reason), or if you want to lose weight then a bit less than that but making sure you have the nutrients you need. It sucks as you are literally starving yourself and it is only in the last few decades that an evolutionarily significant proportion of the population could afford to be fat bastards but that is how biology works. There are tricks you can do to help but it is still going to suck.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 8, 2015)

I think weight loss is relatively easy as long as you remain aware of what you eat. I haven't had a single sip of soda for about two years and started eating a lot less junk food than I did and my weight fell by about 15kgs. I'm around 57kgs now. I think most people who have problems losing weight are people who have formed lifelong eating habits that are very bad for them and have a hard time dropping those habits for newer healthier ones. When I first stopped drinking soda, I had a hard time resisting a glass here and there but nowadays I don't want to touch the stuff ever again.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jun 8, 2015)

thank you. thanks what its called.. High Intensity Interval Training..


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> thank you. thanks what its called.. High Intensity Interval Training..


There's Interval Training and then High Intensity Interval Training.  I've been considering getting into some HIIT at some point to improve my hockey endurance.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> There's Interval Training and then High Intensity Interval Training.  I've been considering getting into some HIIT at some point to improve my hockey endurance.


Hah! I knew your Capital's hockey shirt on your avatar had something to tell!


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hah! I knew your Capital's hockey shirt on your avatar had something to tell!


Must be nice to have have hockey as the prime sport in your country.  Growing up, I think I only had one other hockey fan/player in my grade (until Ovechkin taught the rest of the peasants that hockey is cool).


----------



## Rizzorules (Jun 8, 2015)

Exercise is awesome, im 16 years old and i have been making exercise for one year and  i have a six pack but i still need to get more muscles in other parts of my body. I would recommend anyone to make exercise, you feel better, you look better and you are healthier


----------



## gifi4 (Jun 8, 2015)

I can put input on this now: I was 99.5KG and like 170cm tall. Recommended weight is around 60-70KG for me. About 10 days ago, I stopped eating so much food and started doing exercise each night. A 10 kilometer walk with a little bit of running included. I do that every night. After 7 days of not eating as much (Not starving myself but not eating too much) and doing the walking, I'd lost 2KG. My goal is 1.4KG each week for 22 weeks (Gets me to 70KG by the end of October). 
It takes 2 hours a night and the eating less saves you time as well...
The main problem that I have is that it's generally just boring. I listen to a podcast while walking on Friday. Every other day, it's just music. But, I have a goal and I'm going to reach it. That's all that matters.


----------



## GameSystem (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm a firm believer of quality over quantity. I'd rather eat wonderful tasting and unhealthy foods and die at 55 than live to be 90 from eating grass. It's not like I can do anything fun in those years anyway. Your bones and joints are all rotten and you can barely move. Don't care about what your weight is. If you can afford to eat, then go for it. Many people don't have that luxury. All the time spent exercising could be better spent on video games or something.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 8, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Changing what you eat is one of the most crucial parts of losing weight. Quite often I've heard comments that vegetables don't taste good. It might take a while to get used to them, but a large part of making vegetable is making them taste right. Even something simple such as potatoes, carrots and even spinach taste quite different if you make it in salt water compared to plain water. Take some time to check out recipes for simple things. You don't need to make food look like the stuff you see on Michelin restaurant guides. Also if you happen to need some simple things to compensate in your diet, go from animal greases such as butter to vegetable oil (olive oil, etc) or try some kind of mix (50-50 and you won't lose the flavor of butter but still get better oils).
> 
> If you're into losing weight at the gym, skip the protein shakes and stuff. My girlfriend, who has played ringette (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringette for those of you who aren't from the Nordics or Canada) on a national/world cup level, has mentioned quite a few times that you really need to work out quite a bit to actually be able to get anything out of those as the extra protein your body can't use is usually transformed into fat. A simple program will help you focus on what's important. Don't go into muscle building day 1 as you will benefit far more if you can gain endurance. Losing weight will happen at the same time, but remember to eat. Burning fat is one thing, but your body also does need a load of other stuff to function properly
> 
> ps. 75kg/165 lbs and 181cm/~6 feet here.



The extra protein only turns to fat if you're consuming more calories than you need, especially if you're eating more than 2000. I have 1 1500-1800 calorie meal per day, usually with a protein shake in there and I've had no problems. It's all about calorie intake, but yeah if you're drinking protein shakes as extra calories, the protein will turn to fat if you don't lift a lot.

Also, naturally increasing your testosterone levels if you're a dude helps as well. I take Zinc, Magnesium(not ZMA, just separately) Creatine HCL(very small doses, increases strength/helps build muscle a bit but *drink lots of water* if you use it) and Resveratrol at 1000mg(stuff in grapes/red wine, mild aromatase/estrogen inhibitor at higher doses) and a multivitamin. It's very subtile but I'm faster, stronger and have a higher sex drive than I did before, and testosterone lowers bodyfat as well much like estrogen increases it. My test levels have always been high but naturally increasing them isn't a bad idea, especially if you're lifting. Stay away from steroids and TRT. Keep in mind this suff simply makes your nuts produce more test and will not give you an effect like outside hormonal shit like roids or TRT. It's very mild.

EDIT: Also, the fact that I turned 30 last August motivated me to lose weight and get in shape as well. After 35 or so your metabolism slows down significantly, making it much harder to lose.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hit the gym with a vengeance today. On the treadmill alone for nearly an hour. Feeling good  Totally changed my diet (went shopping t'other day and returned with no cheese whatsoever, that's unheard of), changed my eating regime, etc. Even though I've only been at this for a few short weeks, I'm already noticing improvements. I can now go full speed up a flight of stairs without needing a breather afterwards, I can push myself harder and faster every day, my clothes fit better already. Long road ahead to only have one reasonable sized gut, but it's nice to feel like all this effort is worth something.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 9, 2015)

Good on you man. Just remember, even if you stick to your plan perfectly there will be periods of time when you plateau/don't lose weight, but if you stick to whatever your diet/exercise plan is, it will pass and you'll start losing again. Plateauing can really fuck with you mentally when you're trying to lose weight because it's demoralizing, but it's normal so good luck and I hope you reach your goal. Keeping the weight off is even harder than losing it but I'm pretty confident I won't let myself go again, at least not until I'm old or something.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 9, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> There's Interval Training and then High Intensity Interval Training.  I've been considering getting into some HIIT at some point to improve my hockey endurance.


i started HIIT 23 days ago, also changed the way i eat drastically. lost 7kg so far. so i recommend it. i like how its easy to stick with and it doesn't make you feel like complete shit for hours after. i tried losing weight a year ago by just doing low intensity exercises for an hour a day, and that had pretty much no effect whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2015)

The way I've been loosing weight isn't a good one; I haven't been eating nearly as much as I normally do. The only reason I do this though is because I'm on Vyvanse, and one of the side affects is a decreased appetite, so I just totally forget about eating. I mean, I did eat a shitton before, but now I'm skipping lunch almost entirely, so that's not very good. Another way (and a better way) I've been loosing weight is by playing Wii Fit Plus because we can't really afford exercise machines, and I don't like going outside, especially in summer, because of hornets and heat and stuff like that. I also pace around the house a lot when playing games on my 3DS or DS, I don't know how much that helps, though.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 9, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> i started HIIT 23 days ago, also changed the way i eat drastically. lost 7kg so far. so i recommend it. i like how its easy to stick with and it doesn't make you feel like complete shit for hours after. i tried losing weight a year ago by just doing low intensity exercises for an hour a day, and that had pretty much no effect whatsoever.


For me it isn't about losing weight, but about endurance.  Even at my heaviest I was at a healthy weight (though basic BMI may have considered me overweight, a most of that is due to having the legs of a skater).  When I start working out again, I'll look at doing some kind of shadow-boxing HIIT.  Should help if I get back into sparring.



Tomato Hentai said:


> The way I've been loosing weight isn't a good one; I haven't been eating nearly as much as I normally do. The only reason I do this though is because I'm on Vyvanse, and one of the side affects is a decreased appetite, so I just totally forget about eating. I mean, I did eat a shitton before, but now I'm skipping lunch almost entirely, so that's not very good. Another way (and a better way) I've been loosing weight is by playing Wii Fit Plus because we can't really afford exercise machines, and I don't like going outside, especially in summer, because of hornets and heat and stuff like that. I also pace around the house a lot when playing games on my 3DS or DS, I don't know how much that helps, though.


You're in Canada!  Lace up the skates and play some hockey; no hornets or heat there!  Well, actually there was that time that my teammate ran off the ice and started undressing on the bench because a wasp had somehow gotten stuck in his equipment and was angrily stinging him, but that's anomalous.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> You're in Canada!  Lace up the skates and play some hockey; no hornets or heat there!  Well, actually there was that time that my teammate ran off the ice and started undressing on the bench because a wasp had somehow gotten stuck in his equipment and was angrily stinging him, but that's anomalous.


I like watching Hokey, but playing it? Eh, not really. I'd rather roller skate than I would skate on ice.
I've actually wanted roller skates for while. I have a scooter too, but our neighborhood has shitty sidewalks, you literally go flying if you hit a crack in the cement, it's so uneven too.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I like watching Hokey, but playing it? Eh, not really. I'd rather roller skate than I would skate on ice.
> I've actually wanted roller skates for while. I have a scooter too, but our neighborhood has shitty sidewalks, you literally go flying if you hit a crack in the cement, it's so uneven too.


I'll play some roller here and there (there's an outdoor roller rink where we vacation in the summers that Jeff Carter has been known to visit since he has a house there), but ice is so much better than pavement.  Scraped my knee something awful a few weeks back when I instinctively tried to stop by digging in like I do on ice but instead just lost my footing.

Also, forget sidewalks, take to the streets!  I don't even have sidewalks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2015)

People like to make songs and dances about how eating veg and working out will get you thin - that's not necessarily true. If you want to drop some weight _(and not necessarily "get buff" which is not the same thing)_, gradually cut carbs out of your diet - they're the primary energy source in an average diet and it's the excess unspent energy what leads your body to stock up on other nutrients, mainly fats. Don't go for a draconic diet - not only it won't work right, you'll also yoyo right back to where you were beforehand. You have to trick your body to switch from stockpiling fats to burning them and to do that, you need to lower your energy intake. Carbs aren't just sweets - it's also pastas, breads, sugars and a great number of vegetables, like potatos. Cut down on those and you'll cut down on your energy intake.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> People like to make songs and dances about how eating veg and working out will get you thin - that's not necessarily true. If you want to drop some weight _(and not necessarily "get buff" which is not the same thing)_, gradually cut carbs out of your diet - they're the primary energy source in an average diet and it's the excess unspent energy is what leads your body to stock up on other nutrients, mainly fats. Don't go for a draconic diet - not only it won't work right, you'll also yoyo right back to where you were beforehand. You have to trick your body to switch from stockpiling fats to burning them and to do that, you need to lower your energy intake. Carbs aren't just sweets - it's also pastas, breads, sugars and a great number of vegetables, like potatos. Cut down on those and you'll cut down on your energy intake.


This is very true. I've lost 30 lb over the past few months and I all I did was cut most of the carbs out of my diet.


----------



## Nanaze (Jun 10, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> i started HIIT 23 days ago, also changed the way i eat drastically. lost 7kg so far. so i recommend it. i like how its easy to stick with and it doesn't make you feel like complete shit for hours after. i tried losing weight a year ago by just doing low intensity exercises for an hour a day, and that had pretty much no effect whatsoever.



What programm do you follow?
I'm going to start HIIT and I'm searching for a good one.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 10, 2015)

...is it okay to laugh at people who want to lose weight, but have that mentality that weight loss is possible even if you start to eat more and move less? You know, like the kind of person with this kind of mindset: "I want to lose weight but eat twice my current portion size and move half as much as I currently do. My goal weight is [at least 100lbs less than current] and I want to meet my goal within five days."


----------



## Depravo (Jun 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Carbs aren't just sweets - it's also pastas, *breads*, sugars and a great number of vegetables, like potatos.


I noticed that. My dieting became more effective when I cut out bread entirely. Which is a shame because I fucking love bread.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, Foxi4 is right, I cut bread almost entirely out of my diet and it's helped a LOT. High protein+ eating one HUGE meal a day seems to be the only thing that works for me, but yeah veggies are mostly just fiber so they DO help, but if you try to only eat fibrous stuff without protein, you'll lose weight but you'll also lose a LOT of muscle and be hungry/miserable all the damn time. Eat lots of meat, namely white meat chicken and fish and drink lots of protein shakes, even if you're not trying to put on muscle. If you take in a lot of protein when dieting, you won't lose nearly as much muscle mass as you would just starving yourself. Protein also keep you full for a very long time compared to things like carbs, which is why high protein is so good for dieting.

You don't necessarily need to cut bread completely out, but seriously limit any kind of carbohydrates. For example I still eat gyros sometimes, including the pita bread.


----------

